# New logo...



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

KLR had a connection to make a new logo for our crew, so we took advantage of it. This is what he came up with. We have some minor tweaks to to, but I think he did an awesome job at creating almost exactly what we had in mind on the first try, just from a single email.

What do you think?

KLR can post up thy guys info if anyone else is intersted in using him. Pretty good for 24 hour turn around on something original and not just clip art put together.

Here is for the t-shirt:









Here is for the window decal:


----------



## Decoy Player (Oct 29, 2007)

Sweet decal! I like it a lot!

(Sorry about the red face, not sure why that showed up)


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Very creative! My first duck boat, which was appropriately labeled "just ducky" across the transom, had a cartoon mallard face winking (some of you here saw it). But I like your duck even better!


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Eye's will be changed to yellow, white patch by the bill will be made smaller and the waves grey. Then I think it is done.


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

Nice logo your crew came up with. Very creative.


----------



## benelli73 (Jul 23, 2008)

looks great but what is it for?? i just dont know is it a store cuz im from the saginaw bay area


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

KLR will get the changes made, but here is part of what it will look like with grey waves, yellow eyes and a smaller cheek patch.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Look's pretty sweet! I like it. We need to look into getting some fitted hats and some hoodie's made!


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

how does one get their hands on a t shirt or hooded sweatshirt.. Thats sweet


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

that's some cool stuff.


----------



## westside (Jan 5, 2008)

Lol! What are you guys? 12? 15? Lmao,do you have a "secret hand shake" too?

Too funny


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

westside said:


> Lol! What are you guys? 12? 15? Lmao,do you have a "secret hand shake" too?
> 
> Too funny


It's a eastside thing. You wouldn't under stand!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Thats awesome


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Dahmer said:


> It's a eastside thing. You wouldn't under stand!


i think the logo should have a mergy on it....whats this goldeneye stuff!


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

Pretty good stuff there! But I think I like the larger white patch better, it makes it a little more cartoony. Still, you got me thinking I might need to have something like this done for our crew - the DAB Hunt Club. I've got a buddy who does design work like this and I'm gonna see what he can come up with!


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i think the logo should have a mergy on it....whats this goldeneye stuff!


That would be sweet. Just have them beak first into the ground around a little ring. Perfect.


----------



## DuckMan87 (Jun 11, 2009)

regardless of wut color it is...hes flippin ya off...its win


----------



## westside (Jan 5, 2008)

Dahmer said:


> It's a eastside thing. You wouldn't under stand!


Your right,we just kill ducks,instead of worrying about "logos"and "team lookscooltokilladuck" some day I hope to be on the "lookitme prostaff"


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

westside said:


> Your right,we just kill ducks,instead of worrying about "logos"and "team lookscooltokilladuck" some day I hope to be on the "lookitme prostaff"


Yeah were wanna be duck killers! I hope this logo helps us kill more birds because we have no idea on what we are doing.:lol: Here's a few hero's for viewig pleasure. Enjoy!


----------



## letemfall (Apr 29, 2009)

I would be happy if i killed just two of those ducks in some of those pictures.......:lol:


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Dahmer said:


> Yeah were wanna be duck killers! I hope this logo helps us kill more birds because we have no idea on what we are doing.:lol: Here's a few hero's for viewig pleasure. Enjoy!


----------



## DuckMan87 (Jun 11, 2009)

HA beginners luck...jk jk jk


----------



## DGF (Nov 23, 2000)

westside said:


> Your right,we just kill ducks,instead of worrying about "logos"and "team lookscooltokilladuck" some day I hope to be on the "lookitme prostaff"





Dahmer said:


> Yeah were wanna be duck killers! I hope this logo helps us kill more birds because we have no idea on what we are doing.:lol: Here's a few hero's for viewig pleasure. Enjoy!



Westside got owned


----------



## westside (Jan 5, 2008)

DGF said:


> Westside got owned


LMAO, its always the little ones that run in and snatch the bait first.

It seems even the little ones have parasites that follow them around to try and get a few left overs


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

westside said:


> LMAO, its always the little ones that run in and snatch the bait first.
> 
> It seems even the little ones have parasites that follow them around to try and get a few left overs


k well then let me get this straight.

you joined the site in 2008, you didn't fill our your profile and you've made 10 posts on this site. But then you obviously felt inclined to bless this post with an oustanding judgement of some guys that decided to make a logo for all their friends that they hunt with. 

so basically you chose to be a jerk instead of contributing something useful. Although you might think your being cool and "smart" and "better than them" you really just look like an a55 because they simply didn't post anything that shoulda drew such comments from you.

if you carry a personal vendetta towards one of the original posters and his friends personally or you are just jealous, you can simply choose to ignore the post and move along or take it to the pm process...otherwise you look really stupid.

i personally have never met caddis or dahmer but i have seen dahmer work the show up in bay city (if i remember right) and he was nothing but professional and nice to everyone that i could see.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i personally have never met caddis or dahmer but i have seen dahmer work the show up in bay city (if i remember right) and he was nothing but professional and nice to everyone that i could see.


Thanks Kid!


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> k well then let me get this straight.
> 
> you joined the site in 2008, you didn't fill our your profile and you've made 10 posts on this site. But then you obviously felt inclined to bless this post with an oustanding judgement of some guys that decided to make a logo for all their friends that they hunt with.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more! The Diver's Down boys are one of the hardest working crews to post on a regular basis around here. They work really hard for the birds they get. They scout, travel, have the knowledge and the gear, and also the success that comes from that kind of effort. I've never met a single one of them, but it's pretty easy to tell the caliber of a person from the things they do and say. To a man, they post up positive contributions, and I don't think I've seen a cheap-shot post from one of them - which is much more than can be said for Mr. Westside.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks for the comments. It's been alot of fun coming up with and refining the idea, plus we needed something to help pass the time until we can get back after the birdies.

Now it's on to rigging decoys and getting everything tuned up for the coming seasons-


----------



## newagonewt (Jul 6, 2009)

that's a sweet logo!


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

westside said:


> Your right,we just kill ducks,instead of worrying about "logos"and "team lookscooltokilladuck" some day I hope to be on the "lookitme prostaff"


Settle down. I don't see why it is a concern of yours if during off season we messed around with having a logo made to put on some t-shirts. We have a close group of guys that hunt all fall together, travel to hunt together and spend the off season together prepping for the next fall. It's all on good fun, so I'm not sure how does this impact you? Why so much concern?

Since killing ducks is such a concern of yours, you must be setting the world on fire with that extra hour of logo making time you save every summer.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Shlwego said:


> I couldn't agree more! The Diver's Down boys are one of the hardest working crews to post on a regular basis around here. They work really hard for the birds they get. They scout, travel, have the knowledge and the gear, and also the success that comes from that kind of effort. I've never met a single one of them, but it's pretty easy to tell the caliber of a person from the things they do and say. To a man, they post up positive contributions, and I don't think I've seen a cheap-shot post from one of them - which is much more than can be said for Mr. Westside.


Thanks for the kind words.

Some more wanna be pics to add to dahmer's from last year.


----------



## Big Cans (Oct 25, 2007)

call Advanced Tex in Merrill if you need hats; shirts; hoodies -- awesome prices and they do all our work stuff.
989.643.7288; asked for John


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

TSS Caddis said:


> Settle down. I don't see why it is a concern of yours...


 
Well, you did ask for comments- :lol: (BTW-glad to see you didn't blow off your thumbs this weekend)


I am looking forward to Westside's 15th post so that he can grace us with all his photos-


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

KLR said:


> Well, you did ask for comments- :lol: (BTW-glad to see you didn't blow off your thumbs this weekend)
> 
> 
> I am looking forward to Westside's 15th post so that he can grace us with all his photos-


I can hardly wait myself!


----------



## Deadduck10 (Sep 8, 2008)

That is a great logo.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Didnt we determine last fall that anyone with a boat can kill ducks. And that scouting and setting the correct spread wasnt important


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

SWANS!!!:yikes: now im jealous. i decided to be one of the haters now.:smile-mad


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Didnt we determine last fall that anyone with a boat can kill ducks. And that scouting and setting the correct spread wasnt important


No, you need a badazz logo too...keeping my fingers crossed that things will start to come together this year!!


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

Logos only make you a great hunter if you have them on a black hoodie.:evil:


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

T.J. said:


> SWANS!!!:yikes: now im jealous. i decided to be one of the haters now.:smile-mad


:lol: KLR was laughing at me just last night for starting the prep for a 2 state 2 swan shoot this winter:evil: We're going to follow the tundra swan migration south


----------

